# GM Working Overtime to 'Green' Its Image



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

A 28-year GM executive, Brent Dewar bristles at the suggestion U.S. automakers are coming too late to the game on fuel efficiency and emissions reductions. 

More...


----------

